
What's Tylenol Doing to Our Minds? - James Hamblin - The Atlantic - tocomment
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/04/whats-tylenol-doing-to-our-minds/275101/?google_editors_picks=true
======
pattisapu
Uh...I started to write a highly critical reply to this paper, then, I took a
couple of extra strength Tylenol, and....well...it ain’t so bad, no, not
really... I think it probably was a good study, by good people, who meant
well, what’s wrong with that?...I think they should be able to say things like
that...don’t you?

------
jared314
Actual Study:

[http://pss.sagepub.com/content/early/2013/04/11/095679761246...](http://pss.sagepub.com/content/early/2013/04/11/0956797612464786.abstract)

------
tgflynn
If Tylenol makes Americans less judgemental then it really is a miracle drug.

